

Ubuntu LXD: Not a Docker Replacement, a Docker Enhancement - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-lxd-not-a-docker-replacement-a-docker-enhancement-7000035463/

======
voidz
In general, it seems to me like the developers are _way_ more excited about
everything Docker than sysadmins, who actually have to implement these
components into already existent systems!

